# BREAD IS BAD FOR YOUR HORSE!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see why store bought plain white bread can be bad for horses. I used to bake our bread and got out of the habit I need to start again, very theraputic. I try to stay away from all people food with our girls. Hay and grass is best


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I had no clue that bread was bad for your horses!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't know that either. We give Blu bread and tortillas every now and then. Will he get sick or something?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know some pig farmers buy truckloads of the old bread from the large bakerys to feed to pigs. I think you would have to feed a bunch of it to get a horse sick.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

He wont get sick, if you only feed the odd few pieces. Although less is better. Yeh when he told me, i was kind of in shock... I have been feeding bread for ages, when i was knee high... although thats back in the day lol :lol: 

Pigs eat almost anything Vida lol, horses are alil more versiltile... Just the chemicals they put in the loafs... its not the bread its self, just the chemicals and preservatives... its stupid! :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't feed Lexi bread usually; I tried once & she didn't really like it, LOL!  Wow I never knew that though!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

yeh, im 44 and i still didnt know till last week. It makes ya wonder hey... he also said, he is on the non packet diet, basically he doesnt eat anything that is in a packet... u think about it, thats alot of food gone... and he reckons its a great way to lose weight, and you dont have to excercise... its the natural way... anyways just thought i will tell you guys, concerning we have just been over christmas lol  all that food lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i wonder if the wholemeal or multi grain bread is the same. i feed my guys bread every now and then when we have a bbq or something out there and they are harassing me for something  as far as carrots and stuff go i usually wash them at home before i take them out cause i figure if people can get sick from all the chemicals then the horses probably can as well


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I figure all those preservatives in food are whats keeping me young and good looking :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I give carrots and apples anyway. I do eat them myself too though... lol! They don't like bread much (neither do I). But even horse would like it I don't see much harm from couple small pieces (considering horse's weight)..


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> But even horse would like it I don't see much harm from couple small pieces (considering horse's weight)..


Thats true... Although why do it, when it can become easily advoided? :roll:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

That's weird, although it does make sense sort of. My horse loves whole grain cereal...and crackers. But I don't feed them but once in a GREAT while on the trail or something as a treat when she's bugging me. The strangest thing that I've noticed that she LOVES is Reeces Pieces. Strange.. :?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I figure all those preservatives in food are whats keeping me young and good looking :lol: :lol:



hehehehe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Vidaloco wrote:
> I figure all those preservatives in food are whats keeping me young and good looking
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha yeh very true lol  :lol:


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ wow, I definitely didn't know that. Hahah, well, matter-of-fact, I didn't realize that horses ate so many people food come to think of it.... :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Yeh its surprising, on just how much they do eat our food, but i suppose we eat some of theres too... so yeh lol :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of the food we prolly shouldn't even be eating... but i'm guilty of that too, right now i'm eating hershey's kisses, yum :lol:


----------



## Ramby (Jan 31, 2008)

Once I saw a woman living with all sorts of animals she had 'resued'. Many of them were dead or in advanced stages of starvation. What did she feed them? Bread. There was a mountain of bread rejected by bakeries and grocery stores in her kitchen.

Man cannot live by bread alone....and neither will your horse. Bread, as a treat, is not bad for your horse. But bread, as a steady diet will most likely kill him. The dietary needs of a horse are so much more vast than a peanut butter sandwich (although I wouldn't mind one myself right now). If giving your buddy a slice of bread after a ride makes you and him happy, then do it. But a loaf of bread or even 6 loaves will never come close to replacing a quarter bale of hay or several scoops of pelleted feed.

The biggest threat from bread is not the chemicals or preservatives but the fact that it provides your horse with nothing that he needs nutritionally. It's a treat, it is NOT food.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

It had never occured to me to give my horse bread.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's ridiculous. Do you realise how many contaminants are in plain water itself? what about your lawn, all the organisms in your grass, hay?!

What about the feed you give you horse? what about treats you may give him/her. You actually think it's all organic?

If what WE eat has not yet killed us, a 1,500lbs horse will be just fine :wink:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:? Good point...im just saying it isnt good for them...and u should perhaps pick the healthier choice


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's all good 

I am originally from Europe. Dried out bread there is a treat to horses. Whether it comes from your house or the store makes no difference.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i know... its just yeh.As a treat bread is better then nothing, although i wouldnt base, or give my horse too much.

I acually heard a story today, my friends friend owns a old tb and she hasnt got many teeth. The owner gave her a piece of bread, that afternoon the next morning she was dead. The vet said she choked on the bread, the horse didnt have any thing to drink before hand and the bread got stuck in the horses throat. Causing it to choke, and die of stresss.....what a horrible death   

I would stick to the horsy treats my self :roll: :?


----------

